# Let's Go Red Sox!!



## Johnskiismore (Oct 10, 2008)

Have to go into work tonight (boooo), so I thought I'd start the Red Sox rally thread!!

Let's Go Red Sox Let's Go!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 10, 2008)

ill be there rooting in person for ya


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm in front of the big honkin' TV with my jersey on...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 10, 2008)

good pitching duel so far, dice k aggrivates the hell outta me with walks and when he works out of the stretch he loses some off his fastball which makes for a bad combo


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice  big win tonite, finally nice to get the JV game earlier out of the way and watch the Varsity.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 11, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> ill be there rooting in person for ya





FRITOLAYGUY said:


> good pitching duel so far, dice k aggrivates the hell outta me with walks and when he works out of the stretch he loses some off his fastball which makes for a bad combo



Were you posting from the game?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 11, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Were you posting from the game?



 Usually when ive gone to games here in april id say it was 70-30 redsox fans, tonite it was more like 65-35 rays fans, bandwagon jumpers


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 11, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Usually when ive gone to games here in april id say it was 70-30 redsox fans, tonite it was more like 65-35 rays fans, bandwagon jumpers



Yeah I bet you didn't see any old worn out Rays jerseys or hats. Probably all brand new with the tags still on.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 11, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> ill be there rooting in person for ya



Alright, good job and thank you!  Good vibes happening, now just do it again today and we'll be in really good shape!

Let's Go Red Sox Let's Go!!!!!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 11, 2008)

If the old beckett shows up today that would be nice, im still thinking hes not 100% so this might not go so well tonite.  The offense is really struggling, missing lowells bat, were not gonna throw shutouts everytime


----------



## Swamp Dog (Oct 11, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> now just do it again today and we'll be in really good shape!
> 
> Let's Go Red Sox Let's Go!!!!!



is it 8PM yet?!?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2008)

As soon as they brought in Timlin I knew the game was over.  Captain of the bullpen or not, he's washed up and should not have been on the Post season roster.  Grateful for all he's done over the past five years, but it's time for him to be a coach.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 12, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> As soon as they brought in Timlin I knew the game was over.  Captain of the bullpen or not, he's washed up and should not have been on the Post season roster.  Grateful for all he's done over the past five years, but it's time for him to be a coach.



+1


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 12, 2008)

Agree with previous two posts.......


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 12, 2008)

as pissed as i was last nite, if u told me i would get a split in tampa and have lester pitching game 3 at home i would have been ok with it last week, but they reallly coulda took control of this series last nite.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I still believe Beckett is hurt even if he doesn't feel it ... I don't expect much from him for the rest of the playoffs... He should have been pulled after the fourth inning ..



definitely

Tito needs to put his Ace's pride aside and make the right call for the team.  Outside of Timlin, the bullpen was lights out on Saturday.  Had he been pulled in the fourth, the Sox could've won 8-5 and have a commanding two games to zero lead coming home.  I hope Francona learned a lesson


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 13, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I have upped my standards, so up yours...



[Momentary break from this painful (for me, a Yanks fan) thread:

OSME, just curious, and you might have already addressed this, but are you telling people in your signature that you've upped your posting standards so they should too, or are you telling people that you've upped your standards so they should go F themselves?  Or, is it both?  Either way, I like.]


----------



## Paul (Oct 13, 2008)

My only criticism of Tito is that he tends to be a little too loyal to the vets (Timlin)

Also, time to flip Beckett the Byrd...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 13, 2008)

Paul said:


> My only criticism of Tito is that he tends to be a little too loyal to the vets (Timlin)
> 
> Also, time to flip Beckett the Byrd...



 I dunno about beckett for byrd i still think he would give up as many runs over a long stretch of time but i would have preferred him the other nite over timlin at least if he gets his feet under him he can give you 3+ inning before the roof falls in


----------



## Paul (Oct 13, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> I dunno about beckett for byrd i still think he would give up as many runs over a long stretch of time but i would have preferred him the other nite over timlin at least if he gets his feet under him he can give you 3+ inning before the roof falls in



Definitely over Timlin, no question there. I just don't know about Beckett right now. It could be that his injuries are more than he's letting on, but he hasn't seemed like the '07 Beckett at all this season. There just hasn't been any fire, or attitude from him. Byrd pitched pretty good in Game 4 of the ALCS last year, certainly better than Beckett's 11.x ERA in 2 playoff games this year. Tough call. I guess I'd have Josh on an extremely short leash, with Byrd available to come-in ASAP.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 13, 2008)

Well WHAT THE F#%K was that, thats gotta be the flattest ive seen that team ever play a playoff game before, they sucked big monkey dick tonite


----------



## Swamp Dog (Oct 13, 2008)

well, that totally sucked.....

gonna torture myself some more with Dodgers & Phillies.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2008)

bummer

figures the one work night a game doesn't end at midnight, the sox get freakin' smacked.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2008)

The Red Sox were really bad tonight..looking more and more like Phillies and the Rays in the series..


----------



## Paul (Oct 13, 2008)

Argh.... If the Sox don't make it, I'll hafta see if I still have my old Sillies hat anywhere...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The Red Sox were really bad tonight..looking more and more like Phillies and the Rays in the series..



they were horrible, the philly game is getting mighty interesting right now with manny up and 2 on and nobody out


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 13, 2008)

wow and manny delivers again the guy when he has his head on is just not human


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 14, 2008)

Sox definitely didn't bring it, but, to be fair, the Rays are pretty friggin' good....

I'd say both the Red Sox and Yankees have got to be feeling quesy about their chances in the AL East over the next couple of years.  There's only so much money each team can throw at the problem.

Next year the Rays will/should feature David Price in their rotation, too....Man, the team could be real good for at least a few years (before salary demands get to be too high for their market).


----------



## Geoff (Oct 14, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Sox definitely didn't bring it, but, to be fair, the Rays are pretty friggin' good....
> 
> I'd say both the Red Sox and Yankees have got to be feeling quesy about their chances in the AL East over the next couple of years.  There's only so much money each team can throw at the problem.
> 
> Next year the Rays will/should feature David Price in their rotation, too....Man, the team could be real good for at least a few years (before salary demands get to be too high for their market).



The Rays will start having a player exodus in 2 years.  They don't have the TV revenue to retain many of those players once they hit free agency and demand $10 million/year+ multi year contracts.  When they hit arbitration, they're going to have to start trading some of them.  It does show that the MLB draft does work after a fashion.  10 years of suckdom created an amazing talent pool of #1 draft picks.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2008)

I would think that the Rays success would be short term, but then you have teams like the Marlins, Twins and A's who have been pretty competitive this decade despite having some of the lowest payrolls in the league. There have been plenty of other teams at the other end of the spectrum with large payrolls that have played performed poorly, most notably the Mets. So, the Rays despite player exodus could be competitive for more than a couple of years. It's hard to tell.

I feel the Red Sox are set up to be solid barring major injuries for the next five years.  I do think regardless of the outcome of the post season, the team will need to make some economically and emotionally painful decisions with certain veteran players to maintain their current level or improve.   Can Ortiz return to be at least a 30 homer guy and great in the clutch?  Is Varitek your full time catcher next season?  Will Mike Lowell return to at least 90% of his 07 form?  Will JD Drew continue to be an injury liability?  

I think for the next five years though, you've got solid pitching in Lester, Dice-K, Beckett, Masterson, Delcarmen and Papplebon and solid position players in Youk, Pedroia, Lowrie, Bay and Elsbury.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 14, 2008)

They better come out tonight with bats blazing!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 14, 2008)

Tampa is a weird situation, tropicana field is a dump ive been to 2 games there this year and players all agree, its just weird and in the middle of a ghetto, that being said they had a vote to build this sweet ballpark right on the water in St Pete, 34K seating, this weird like tarp roof kinda thing that keeps the heating down and rain out, really quite impressive looking http://www.faniq.com/poll_results.php?poll_id=189706&rnum=  in anycase i guess they voted against it and now word down here is even if the Rays go onto the world series and win it they will probably be relocating in the next 5yrs to a different market.

    If you have never been there, this place is 25miles from Tampa in St Pete, one long bridge to get there kinda in the middle of nowhere, if there was an accident on the way to the game theres no other way to get there.  They would have been smarter to build this right in Tampa, it would be more attractive plus more daytrippers from the orlando area like myself would go, its 2hrs to st pete for me , under 90minutes to downtown tampa.  Baseball is tough, any city can sell out 8 games a year for football home games but for 81 baseball games its tough unless you live in a huge market or just are winning all the time, unfortunately for the rays neither is going to help them.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 15, 2008)

Well i have seen the redsox do this twice in the last 4yrs, and under normal circumstances i would like having Dice going who already beat the rays and sending this back to tampa with all the pressure on them, and if beckett was beckett and got us to a game 7, and lester was lester well i could see it , but even i dont, the sox just look well like the yankees of the last 8yrs, slow, less athletic than the opponent and overmatched to be honest.  Unlike Colorado last year tampa plays in the toughest division on baseball, after getting their teeth kicked in for years they finally stood up to the bullies in the division, and oddly enough i think the redsox and yankees are to thank for how the Rays are confident to do what they are doing.  Im not giving up hope, one game at a time, but its looks like Fox will be getting  the ratings nightmare philly/tampa, yuck


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 15, 2008)

Having an off day is huge for the Sox....Dice-K is a 5 or 6 inning pitcher (just a comment on length, not quality), so giving the bullpen a chance to rest is key.

Phils/Rays is full of interesting storylines for some, but, for me, a Yankees fans, having both Torre and the Sox out will free me to focus on the hot stove season.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> the sox just look well like the yankees of the last 8yrs, slow, less athletic than the opponent and overmatched to be honest.



yep, only dominating pitching performances would/will give the Sox a shot against the Rays.  In terms of position players, Tampa just seems far hungrier and proficient.  Their offense numbers have been staggering, in that area they are playing well above their abilities.  

....ain't over til it's over, but things are not looking good.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 15, 2008)

Tampa just announced that Kazmir will pitch game 5, Shields has been bumped to game 6.


----------



## Swamp Dog (Oct 15, 2008)

MichaelJ said:


> Tampa just announced that Kazmir will pitch game 5, Shields has been bumped to game 6.



speaking of Kazmir and Shields, what are the chances they could be heading north when TB cannot longer afford their World Series winning contracts?  Sox definitely need to shore up the pitching.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 15, 2008)

Swamp Dog said:


> speaking of Kazmir and Shields, what are the chances they could be heading north when TB cannot longer afford their World Series winning contracts?  Sox definitely need to shore up the pitching.




LOL.....Spoken like a Yankees fan!!  Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## Swamp Dog (Oct 15, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> LOL.....Spoken like a Yankees fan!!  Welcome to the dark side.



ouch, that's rough!  Just the realities of small market vs. large market teams. Although I suppose a World Series win for TB could expand their market somewhat.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 15, 2008)

Swamp Dog said:


> speaking of Kazmir and Shields, what are the chances they could be heading north when TB cannot longer afford their World Series winning contracts?  Sox definitely need to shore up the pitching.



 How soon we forget Scott Kazmir already played in NY, remember he was shipped south for Victorr Zambrano.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 15, 2008)

Well i think the redsox biggest problem isnt even their pitching its the hitting, last year we win that 9-8 game, theres no lowell, no manny , last time i checked they had a pretty big impact last year.  Just get it back to Tampa thats all i ask do not get swept off your home field, and once its back to Tampa all the pressure is on them to close it out, and who knows what can happen then


----------



## Sky (Oct 16, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Well i think the redsox biggest problem isnt even their pitching its the hitting, last year we win that 9-8 game,



Hitting hasn't been good since game 2.  Game one, Sox pitching and some quality @ bats by the sox (maybe a little choking on the Ray's part)...but the bats weren't THAT good in game one.

Game 3...8 rus should have won the game.

Game 4, pitching caused the loss

Game 5,,,pitching put us in a hole, hitting not helping.  5 runs (at this point) is (or "was") doable.

Win or lose....it's been entertaining...and has been for a while.

Thanks Red Sox!


----------



## ski9 (Oct 16, 2008)

Beautiful series. Clean baseball making a comeback. Good for the game...a skinny 1st round draft pick with just 38 career dingers in over 1300 AB's knocks in four and ices the series.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 16, 2008)

This is getting interesting.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 16, 2008)

Tying run in scoring position.


----------



## ccskier (Oct 16, 2008)

Only in Boston.  I love it when they call me big papi.


----------



## Phillycore (Oct 16, 2008)

this "could" be the biggest comeback in post season history....

unreal game for sure...


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 16, 2008)

What an at bat for coco. WOW!!!


----------



## Phillycore (Oct 16, 2008)

holy smokes man...  BoSox playin with heart....

they deserve this game...  

(said the Phillies phan...)


----------



## Philpug (Oct 16, 2008)

What a game.


----------



## Phillycore (Oct 17, 2008)

Philpug said:


> What a game.



X2


And to think, I only watched it because I wanted to see what the Phils were up against...

post season baseball at it's finest...


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## Phillycore (Oct 17, 2008)

unreal....  congrats...  what heart


----------



## WJenness (Oct 17, 2008)

THAT WAS AWESOME!!!
HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO SLEEP NOW?

Saturday is for the series... I think if the Sox win game 6, there's no stopping Lester in game 7.

Wow.

GO SOX!

-w


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 17, 2008)

Listening to it on the radio at work I changed the station a couple of times but kept going back to it. When I got home I figured "ah screw it" it's the last game, I'll watch the rest of it. Now I'm so glad I did. What a comeback. Reminds me of game 4 against the Yankees in 04, I fell asleep but woke up just in time for Papi.


----------



## ski9 (Oct 17, 2008)

A glimmer of hope stomped out by androstenedione induced three run shots. Break out the needles and to hell with the game. Woo hoo.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2008)

Holy Shit


.....believe    :beer: :beer: :beer:

...for the ages


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 17, 2008)

ski9 said:


> A glimmer of hope stomped out by androstenedione induced three run shots. Break out the needles and to hell with the game. Woo hoo.



Spoken like a true Yanks fan. :razz:


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2008)

ski9 said:


> A glimmer of hope stomped out by androstenedione induced three run shots. Break out the needles and to hell with the game. Woo hoo.



fuck off ski

I know your stance on roids, you may be right on Papi with your beliefs, watching him struggle all season, I've thought a lot about your stance and you might be right, but unless you personally shot him up tonight, you don't know, so shut the fuck up

...try and enjoy it.  If indeed that win was pure, it was one of the greatest playoff games of all time.

I'm going to be telling my grandkids about that one with a smile on my face.  Apparently you will be gritting your teeth telling yours

....you really shouldn't watch baseball anymore if it affects you so bad.  What will it take for the game to pass the ski9 litmus test and be pure again?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 17, 2008)

Well wow that showed some heart, after papelbon gave up that 2run double i really was packing it in, glad to see some fight and send this back to Tampa, now if Beckett could only find his old form, even if he isnt glad they showed some heart of a champion and didnt get eliminated on their home field.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2008)

Around the fifth inning, I fully expected to post in this thread after the game that I felt personally violated as I've never seen a team get their ass kicked so bad as the Red Sox did by the Devil Rays.  Total domination by the Rays the last three games.....until the 7th tonight

amazing:beer:


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 17, 2008)

one game at a time, i think if they can just keep them scoreless and not let them get off to these fast starts they will get real tight real quick in game 6 and hopefully 7


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 17, 2008)

Does anyone else think Joe Maddon looks like Drew Carey with those glasses?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 17, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Does anyone else think Joe Maddon looks like Drew Carey with those glasses?



 Na he looks more like Junior Soprano go check out a pic, its close


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 17, 2008)

uke:


----------



## Philpug (Oct 17, 2008)

I am glad i stayed up. 

As great as the NFL is, nothing like this can happen in football. Not having a clock makes baseball great.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 17, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Does anyone else think Joe Maddon looks like Drew Carey with those glasses?



Gene Hackman in "Enemy of the State".


----------



## Philpug (Oct 17, 2008)

MichaelJ said:


> Gene Hackman in "Enemy of the State".



Ding ding...we have a winner.

And it is a good movie too. Great cast.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 17, 2008)

unbefreakinglievable!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 17, 2008)

I am still in shock.


----------



## Paul (Oct 17, 2008)

Ryan,






Way to go Sox, keep it up 'cos I can't find my sillies hat still...


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 17, 2008)

MichaelJ said:


> Gene Hackman in "Enemy of the State".



Separated at birth? :lol:


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 17, 2008)

i'm still uke: ing.

:-(


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> i'm still uke: ing.
> 
> :-(



Well, I give you credit for being a fan of the game and still paying attention even though the fate of your team's season was a foregone conclusion in July :razz:


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 17, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Well, I give you credit for being a fan of the game and still paying attention even though the fate of your team's season was a foregone conclusion in July :razz:




LOL...Thanks.  Actually, I had a strong hunch the season was done on June 16, which when Wang went down for the season running the bases in Houston.  And that wasn't so much that I thought Wang is extraordinary or anything (he's only pretty good), but, rather, just the sad realization that the team couldn't make it with Pettitte, Moose and random scrubs (Rasner? Ponson? Seriously?).  Joba got my hopes up in July, only to have them dashed again in early August when his shoulder got balky.

I've got to be honest and say that if the Rays close it out, I'll celebrate Torre and the Red Sox being out, but I don't think I'll then follow things that closely anymore.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2008)

We're cut from the same cloth.  If the Red Sox are out, I still pay attention until the Yankees are done.  It's only when both team's seasons are finished that I stop watching.  

I'm sure the TV people are praying the Sox pull it out as much as the fans are.  A Rays / Phillies Series could potential set a record for lowest ratings.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 17, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!  When the sox got their first run I thought, well it at least it won't be a shut out.  Then Papi came alive and so did hope!  

Gotts get some Beam for tomorrow!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll admit that out of disgust I changed channels @ 10 and watched CSI that I had recorded on the DVR.  Then went bed and was jaw drop shocked when I watched the news this AM. 

BUT, I will take some credit for their win, and heres why.  Last night as I was figuring out which scrubs to wear today it was a choice between the Red Sox Scrubs and the Patriots Scrubs.  Figuring that I might take some cr@p from a HUGE Yankee's fan patient that I knew I had coming into the office today,  I went for the Pats scrubs.  End of story- Sox win.  So now my Red Sox scrubs will stay folded in the closet.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 17, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm sure the TV people are praying the Sox pull it out as much as the fans are.  A Rays / Phillies Series could potential set a record for lowest ratings.




That would be too bad, too, b/c there are some compelling storylines if it happens that way.  I think it'd be cool how the combined World Series experience of the two teams would be about three seconds.  Utley, Rollins, Howard, Hamels, Longoria, Upton, Floyd, etc....fresh blood ain't a bad thing.


----------



## Sky (Oct 17, 2008)

I thought about my post (on page 5) all day...jumping off the bandwagon like that (albeit gracefully).

But hey...I watched the 67 world series, all those ner-do-weel teams....I saw the ball go through Buckner's legs!  (now that image has been replaced by the Pat's loss in the Superbowl)

When the sox were playing well in the late 90's...I was there, only to be let down.  I was in Iraq in Oct 03.  When I heard they lost...I was glad they went "that" far, until I heard how they lost.

But when they won in 04...I was there (except for the end of game 3 with the yanks..too painful).  When they had all those errors in game one vs St Louis and still won, I started feeling lucky.  I sat there after they won game 4 and looked on in shock.  I sat there for a while just numb.  All those years and tears...worth every second for that moment.

When they won again last year...I was explaining to my sons that "my" father never saw the Sox win it all, and now they've seen it twice in their lifetime!  #3 son brought me a paper from the commuter rail, headline "Twice in a lifetime".  

It's so freakishly hard to get to to the championship, so many things have to go right for so many players...it's (for me) enough that they get to the playoffs...and make it past the first round.  Beyond that it's gravy.

If the Sox don't make it to the World Series, Good luck Rays, great run, enjoy it while you can.  I'm just a bit sad for the Rays and how the home town won't appreciate the sweetness of the win (if they win it all) whereas the Cubs, the Phillies....lots of other home-towns...would probably savor the win more.

*end nostalgic rant*


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 18, 2008)

Let's start the good vibes!!!!!!!!!!

Let's Go Red Sox!!!

Tie this series up and take game seven!!!:beer::beer:


----------



## Sky (Oct 18, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> Let's start the good vibes!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Let's Go Red Sox!!!
> 
> Tie this series up and take game seven!!!:beer::beer:



Sox shirt on?  Check

Beer chilling in cooler?  Check

Last year's Sports Illustrated with Joh Becket on the cover?  Check

Wood stove heated up?  Check

I'm ready.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice, nice, nice!

Got my Red Sox hat on, shirt on, sweat shirt on,

Waa-hoo!!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 18, 2008)

Well walking around orlando today i see alot of bandwagon jumpers i dont think i ever even saw a tampa rays shirt or hat outside of the tampa area til the last few weeks, typical FL fans only start watching and being a fan when they have a winning team.  The state of FL and Atlanta are by far the worst fans for supporting their teams in bad times.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 18, 2008)

I busted out my framed 2004 world series champion team picture, good vibes near the TV


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 18, 2008)

WTF??? Can't find the game on tv!:angry:


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 18, 2008)

Dale Arnold just said on the radio tbs had a power outage. :angry:


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2008)

What the fuck!!!!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 18, 2008)

its on now all u missed was a bj upton homer


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 18, 2008)

ok lookin good showin some heart here in the 5th, beckett is out its all on the bullpen now


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 18, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> ok lookin good showin some heart here in the 5th, beckett is out its all on the bullpen now



Speakin of heart Beckett showed a lot tonight.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 18, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Speakin of heart Beckett showed a lot tonight.



Yes he didnt have it but got 5 good innings out of him, way to step up and not kill the pen


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 18, 2008)

im assuming its okie for the 7th , masterson for the 8th, pap for the 9th


----------



## drjeff (Oct 18, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> im assuming its okie for the 7th , masterson for the 8th, pap for the 9th



Okie in the 7th - check

We'll see who Francona sends out in the 8th (and hopefully with more than a 2 run lead  )


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 18, 2008)

mast for the 8th check


----------



## drjeff (Oct 18, 2008)

Pap in the 9th - check

2 more outs and Game 7!!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 18, 2008)

Game over ... CHECK MATE


----------



## drjeff (Oct 18, 2008)

[size=+4]game 7!!!!!!!![/size]


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 18, 2008)

That is some heart, they remind me of a team about 10 yrs ago that used to play in NY, hmmmmm


----------



## Sky (Oct 19, 2008)

Aw Yeah...Game 7!

Two hitting the Rays....priceless.  edit...four-hitting.  *ooops*

Nobody has won anything yet though (American League wise anyway).

Time to do a cool down beer and hit the hay.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 19, 2008)

Sky said:


> Two hitting the Rays....priceless.



I thought they should have given Bartlett some chin music after the first time he didn't even try to get out of the way. Then he did the same thing against Masterson. I hope Lester throws one right under his chin in game 7.


----------



## Sky (Oct 19, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> I hope Lester throws one right under his chin in game 7.



I hope the "real" Lester shows up!

Let the bodies hit the floor.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 19, 2008)

watching this game made me think of something funny being  a redsox fan.. What a difference the last 5yrs have made i remember we were the Rays of this year or cleveland last year or the yankees in 04, we were always the chokers always found a way to lose, now 5yrs later were the team that never dies that nobody can ever put away and that everybody expects to do the unbelievable and come back everytime, its just very funny to me how in 5yrs time we have gone from chokers to the most feared team when we are down in the playoffs, anyone else agree with me?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 19, 2008)

uke:
uke:

Will there be a third uke:??

Can't wait to find out!!!  (Not really....)


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 19, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> That is some heart, they remind me of a team about 10 yrs ago that used to play in NY, hmmmmm




Heart?  Yes.  But such capacity for drama and excitement?  No.  Four ALCS game sevens in six years....Insanity.  Enjoy, Sox fans.  Pretty awesome.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 19, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> uke:
> uke:
> 
> Will there be a third uke:??
> ...



Well, atleast your Yankees are getting a jump on improving their golf games with their extended offseason this year


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 19, 2008)

Is game 7 today???


----------



## WJenness (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes. 8PM. TBS.

Appointment viewing.

-w


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 19, 2008)

Still fired up from last night, this is great!!

Keep the good vibes going!!!

Let's Go Red Sox!!!


----------



## Sky (Oct 19, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> anyone else agree with me?



Absolutely!  Was it 98 when the famous words of "GRAND SLAM...TROY O'LEARY" (home game vs Cleveland...serious spanking of the Indians... 18 to not even close)...Pedro cames out of the bull-pen (or dugout...whatever).

That whole schtick.

So yes...completely different vibe.

And I'm serious about what I said in my previous post....Twice in a Lifetime after 86 years, with plaay-off appearances like this....no shame in not winning it all.

Last year's Celtics team didn't give me that "vibe"...not after struggling with Atlanta, then Cleveland.  I need to watch that LA series again...LA demonstrated that huge come-back ability...which is why game 6 was so huge...a 30 point lead wasn't enough to keep me relaxed.

Anyway, I wonder how the Phillies are feeling right about now?  Rested...or Rusted?

If Becket "spent it all" last night...he could be in all done.  And a fine finish it would be.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 19, 2008)

I definitely feel like the Phillies have a better chance against the Devil Rays than the Red Sox but I still want the soxs to win....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 19, 2008)

Bosox!!! Let's keep the trophy north of the Mason/Dixon line. And a Fenway Park World series is way better than Tampa. Better fans as well.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 19, 2008)

todays backpage of the boston herald is great..


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 19, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Heart?  Yes.  But such capacity for drama and excitement?  No.  Four ALCS game sevens in six years....Insanity.  Enjoy, Sox fans.  Pretty awesome.



Im enjoying it mud never know when it can end


----------



## Sky (Oct 19, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> It is like being in a dream and I am going to wake up any second ..



That is exactly how I felt in 04.  Here we were, up three games to none, we're ahead in game 4, last of the ninth...two outs...Faulk pitching.

All I could think of was Billy Buckner, Bucky frickin Dent, etc.  

When Faulk stabbed that grounder and threw it to Memkayvitch (I'm not appologizing for that spelling)...I sat there in awe.  I wasn't jumping around, I wasn't hooting and hollering....I just sat there in shock and drank it in.

Absolutely worth the wait.

Last year's World Series win was terrific, but nothing like 04's.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 19, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Yes. 8PM. TBS.
> 
> Appointment viewing.
> 
> -w



Lets hope it's not bloopers and The Hughleys for the first inning tonight.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm going to watch the game..anybody else???


----------



## powbmps (Oct 19, 2008)

> Lets hope it's not bloopers and The Hughleys for the first inning tonight.


:grin:

I almost lost my party guests.  They seemed to think something was wrong with my tv.  For the whole game I was getting a flickering black bar on the bottom half of my screen (Directv HD).  Lucky it didn't give me a seizure.  Hoping that's not there tonight.


----------



## ccskier (Oct 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm going to watch the game..anybody else???



I think I am going to watch extreme home makeover instead.  Ty Pennington is much more intersting than The Sox.

GO SOX


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2008)

What I do have to say is F the west coast.  8pm start times make for not so pleasant mornings on work days.


----------



## powbmps (Oct 19, 2008)

You guys aren't watching Desperate Housewives?


----------



## Paul (Oct 19, 2008)

I still want to know how the Steve Harvey Show ended...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 19, 2008)

lester looking sharp so far 21 outs to go.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 19, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> What I do have to say is F the west coast.  8pm start times make for not so pleasant mornings on work days.



+1!!!  Especially after last nights late finish, tonight's probably will be close to that too, and then tommorrow I'm not getting home from the Patriots/Broncos game much before 1:15/1:30.  I'm sensing some SERIOUS amounts of caffiene will be consumed by me Tuesday AM!

Tie game  start of the 5th.  Let's get a few hits off Garza here quick!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 19, 2008)

both pitchers are looking good its gonna be a nail biter


----------



## drjeff (Oct 19, 2008)

Anxious.  Enough said


----------



## Sky (Oct 19, 2008)

drjeff;330288I'm sensing some SERIOUS amounts of caffiene will be consumed by me Tuesday AM![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> HEH!  Any of your patients read this thread?...Especially the ones with Tues AM Appts!!
> 
> Yep, nail biter.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 19, 2008)

[size=+4]ouch[/size]


----------



## Sky (Oct 19, 2008)

*no bad intended*

Just struck me funny.

One game at a time though eh?  Garza is well over 100 pitches....hoping they leave him in and the sox make him pay.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 19, 2008)

Well this isnt looking so good, the only good news is garza will be out of the game i assume for the 8th and 9th.  Tek has just become an auto out, he calls a great game but im not sure if its worth the lack of offense at the plate anymore.. The sox are down and theres only 6 outs left we got em right where we want em right?  anyone? lol


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 19, 2008)

We got em right were we want em!


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 19, 2008)

How do they let Cora bat?


----------



## Swamp Dog (Oct 19, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Well this isnt looking so good, the only good news is garza will be out of the game i assume for the 8th and 9th.  Tek has just become an auto out, he calls a great game but im not sure if its worth the lack of offense at the plate anymore.. The sox are down and theres only 6 outs left we got em right where we want em right?  anyone? lol



I'm sorry, but it's time to sit Tek AND Ortiz.

yes, I'm a card carrying commie.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2008)

While I agree Tek and Ortiz have been disappointing, it was Ortiz with the three run shot in game five to start the rally and tek with the go ahead dinger last night....


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 19, 2008)

Bases loaded, two outs, we've gotta blow this open!

GOOD VIBES!!!

Let's go Drew!!


----------



## ccskier (Oct 19, 2008)

Balls!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 19, 2008)

ahhhh!!!!!


----------



## roark (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow. Price is nasty.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 19, 2008)

Let's knock 'em down!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 19, 2008)

Good start to the 9th!  *fingers, toes, legs, arms and eyes crossed*


----------



## drjeff (Oct 19, 2008)

Cowbells and Mohawks suck!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2008)

Go Phillies!!!


----------



## ski9 (Oct 19, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Spoken like a true Yanks fan. :razz:



I'm a baseball fan. I hate what steroids have done to the game. Period. But I keep hoping for MLB to get serious and bring back the real game...btw:

Red Sox payroll: $133,440,037

Rays payroll: $43,820,598 (29th out of 30 teams)

Avg. Red Sox player salary: $4,765,716

Will Aybar's salary: $401,200
Pitcher David Price: Minimum wage ($327K)


The New England Journal of Medicine should publish a study on how steroids causes choking.

Justice is cool and good for the game.


Report: Ortiz not sure if he took steroids

May 8, 9:04 am EDT

BOSTON (TICKER) —It appears Boston Red Sox slugger David Ortiz is not sure if he has taken steroids.

Ortiz told the Boston Herald that he could not say definitively if he had ever used performance-enhancing drugs in the past. The burly designated hitter also said that if he did, it happened when he was much younger.

“I tell you, I don’t know too much about steroids, but I started listening about steroids when they started to bring that (expletive) up,” Ortiz told the paper. “I started realizing and getting to know a little bit about it. You’ve got to be careful.

“I used to buy a protein shake in my country. I don’t do that anymore because they don’t have the approval for that here, so I know that, so I’m off buying things at the GNC back in the Dominican (Republic). But it can happen anytime, it can happen. I don’t know. I don’t know if I drank something in my youth, not knowing it.”


~~~Yup. And Sosa forgot how to speak English in front of Congress.


----------



## ccskier (Oct 19, 2008)

That sucks.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 19, 2008)

Ah, crap.  Enjoyed watching the Red Sox this season though, too bad we couldn't have back to back World Series. 

Time to have a few :beer: and wait for snow!

And, there's always last year!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2008)

ski9 said:


> I'm a baseball fan. I hate what steroids have done to the game. Period. But I keep hoping for MLB to get serious and bring back the real game...btw:
> 
> Red Sox payroll: $133,440,037
> 
> ...



blah, blah, blah

Yankees payroll $200+ million

3rd place finish


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 19, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Go Phillies!!!



I'll stick with the AL. TB was tough all year and this was a good series. I wish them luck.


----------



## ski9 (Oct 19, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> fuck off ski
> 
> I know your stance on roids, you may be right on Papi with your beliefs, watching him struggle all season, I've thought a lot about your stance and you might be right, but unless you personally shot him up tonight, you don't know, so shut the fuck up
> 
> ...




I pay attention to the game because I have loved the game longer and closer than you. Fuck steroids and the fans who don't care. And I especially love the kids who play the game clean. NOT overweight guys who suddenly get a huge jump in quick twitch muscles midway through their careers. Know what Papi did to turn it around? Read up on Floyd Landis. A great guy, too...just like Ortiz. But a cheater all the same.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 19, 2008)

ski9 said:


> Blah Blah Blah Yaaaawnnn.



Here's a quarter, call someone that gives a fuck! :razz:


----------



## ski9 (Oct 19, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> blah, blah, blah
> 
> Yankees payroll $200+ million
> 
> 3rd place finish



I won't mention you totally missed the point.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 19, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> blah, blah, blah
> 
> Yankees payroll $200+ million
> 
> 3rd place finish



Hey great minds think alike.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 19, 2008)

ski9 said:


> Red Sox payroll: $133,440,037
> 
> Rays payroll: $43,820,598 (29th out of 30 teams)
> 
> ...



And how quickly will they ditch their team when the money gets waved in front of them?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2008)

ski9

Tell me you didn't have that post typed and ready to go praying the Red Sox would lose

It was a fantastic series that a lot of people, myself included really enjoyed watching.  Take your hate somewhere else.  You really look childish in your rants against the game coming in here trying to spoil it for those of us who still enjoy the game.  Paul was right in calling you a troll


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 19, 2008)

I was laughing about that too. The troll had to wait till they lost the series to post his crap. He already admitted he's a Yanks fan.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I'll stick with the AL. TB was tough all year and this was a good series. I wish them luck.



....normally I would, but when working at Snowshoe, WV I hosted one of their pitchers for his wedding.  I forget which one, middle reliever no name kinda guy.  He and his wife were the two biggest a-holes I ever dealt with in all my years being the maitre d for 300 plus weddings.  Ever since then, the Rays are right behind the Yankees in terms of the teams I despise the most.


----------



## ski9 (Oct 19, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> ski9
> 
> Tell me you didn't have that post typed and ready to go praying the Red Sox would lose
> 
> It was a fantastic series that a lot of people, myself included really enjoyed watching.  Take your hate somewhere else.  You really look childish in your rants against the game coming in here trying to spoil it for those of us who still enjoy the game.  Paul was right in calling you a troll



Fans should rant against Donald Fehr and the protectionism given to cheaters. I haven't bought a Yankee seat in a couple of years. The game will be fixed faster when people speak up against cheating. The record books are gone for your grandkids, just as they are for mine. Calling me names and telling me to fuck off is fine. The Sox, Yanks, and Bonds have all been poster boys for cheating. 

Cool if nights like this start turning things around...

Matt Garza is a hero tonight. I hope kids look up to players like him, rather than guys taking shortcuts like Ortiz. Don't you?


----------



## ccskier (Oct 20, 2008)

TB has a pretty young exec team, pretty impressive.  Best of luck to the two teams.


----------



## ski9 (Oct 20, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> I was laughing about that too. The troll had to wait till they lost the series to post his crap. He already admitted he's a Yanks fan.



Yeah, bro, this is the first time I've ranted about the juiced Sox. Unless you missed the other times. I also ranted against all the other juiced players, including Yanks...

Hey, you are welcomed to root for juiced players. Some of my friends love the WWF.

But as a youth sports coach, I'm sorta hoping for lifetime bans...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm going to cheer for the Phillies for my friends' 96 year old grandmother.  Lifelong Philadelphia resident and all she wants is to see them win the World Series before she dies.  

My grandfather was a HUGE Red Sox fan, unlike his wife and daughter who were HUGE Boston Braves fans.  All he wanted was to see the Red Sox win the World Series again (yes, again), he even worked on building the bleachers way back.  He died two and a half weeks before they took it in 2004.  My family cheered and cried when won they because  he would've been so happy, he was 95.

But, I still think he met up with Babe and said enough of the frigin Curse!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2008)

ski9 said:


> Fans should rant against Donald Fehr and the protectionism given to cheaters. I haven't bought a Yankee seat in a couple of years. The game will be fixed faster when people speak up against cheating. The record books are gone for your grandkids, just as they are for mine. Calling me names and telling me to fuck off is fine. The Sox, Yanks, and Bonds have all been poster boys for cheating.
> 
> Cool if nights like this start turning things around...
> 
> Matt Garza is a hero tonight. I hope kids look up to players like him, rather than guys taking shortcuts like Ortiz. Don't you?



Would I like to know that the game is clean? Yes

Do I sit at my computer with a pre-typed post blasting Giambi ready to go for when the Yankees lose a game?  No


----------



## ski9 (Oct 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Would I like to know that the game is clean? Yes
> 
> Do I sit at my computer with a pre-typed post blasting Giambi ready to go for when the Yankees lose a game?  No



I was actually on a soccer message board talking about the game and cut and pasted exactly what we were discussing. Take off that tin foil hat, bro...it ain't working right.

Gonna root for the Rays in the Series? Gotta love those young players, right?


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 20, 2008)

ski9 said:


> Yeah, bro, this is the first time I've ranted about the juiced Sox. Unless you missed the other times. I also ranted against all the other juiced players, including Yanks...
> 
> Hey, you are welcomed to root for juiced players. Some of my friends love the WWF.
> 
> But as a youth sports coach, I'm sorta hoping for lifetime bans...



First of all I never said it was your first time ranting, I was laughing because it was a really long post as soon as they lost. I doubt you could type that fast. You had that ready to go. 

Second, you ranted against the Yanks after they didn't win World Series. You said they were the last legit team to win it. That's a fact.

Third, With HGH you can't tell who is and who isn't doing it so if you root for a team you're probably rooting for someone cheating. But I guess you're so much smarter than the rest of us that you can tell by looking.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 20, 2008)

ski9 said:


> I was actually on a soccer message board talking about the game and cut and pasted exactly what we were discussing. Take off that tin foil hat, bro...it ain't working



Who are you kidding, you had that ready to go game 5 and 6


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2008)

ski9 said:


> I was actually on a soccer message board talking about the game and cut and pasted exactly what we were discussing. Take off that tin foil hat, bro...it ain't working right.
> 
> Gonna root for the Rays in the Series? Gotta love those young players, right?



how convenient.  So you spew your anti-Boston/steroid hate on a soccer board too?  oh brother

you either need to relax or go start a Westboro Baptist Church of anti-steroids in baseball. Your obsession with the issue is pretty scary 

Notice, every one else in this thread has been busy enjoying themselves with a great series. But, no, ski9's says we can't enjoy the game and has gotta come in here spreading his hate.  That is being a troll ski9 and I suggest you take it somewhere else.  

And no, I will be rooting for the Phillies


----------



## ski9 (Oct 20, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> First of all I never said it was your first time ranting, I was laughing because it was a really long post as soon as they lost. I doubt you could type that fast. You had that ready to go.
> 
> Second, you ranted against the Yanks after they didn't win World Series. You said they were the last legit team to win it. That's a fact.
> 
> Third, With HGH you can't tell who is and who isn't doing it so if you root for a team you're probably rooting for someone cheating. But I guess you're so much smarter than the rest of us that you can tell by looking.



Try to be a little honest in your posts and mention that I said there were subsequent Yankee championships that were won by cheating. otherwise, you come off as a pissed off loser.

Yeah, there's no way to tell who is juiced...who can take the time to look at the detailed medical files on every MLB player, each of whom has taken physicals every step of their careers? Weeding out juiced players with those records might take four or five days.

Who has that kind of time?

Who wants to embarrass them?

It's only a game...

Think of the players families.

It's really just the owners' fault.

Oh, and if you root for the Rays, I'll send you a copy of the book "Steroids- Big Muscles, Big Problems" I contributed to (by Alvin, Virginia, and Robert Silverstein-Enslow Publishers, Inc.)...in 1992.

I miss the real game a lot. Sorry if I get carried away when there is a glimmer it may return.


----------



## ski9 (Oct 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> how convenient.  So you spew your anti-Boston/steroid hate on a soccer board too?  oh brother
> 
> you either need to relax or go start a Westboro Baptist Church of anti-steroids in baseball. Your obsession with the issue is pretty scary
> 
> ...



Cool that you're having a shitty night. Karma's a bitch. Sucks that I was contributing to the subject when a college soccer coach asked for advice after catching three players with a banned substance.

You clearly would have offered him different advice than I gave.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 20, 2008)

ski9 said:


> otherwise, you come off as a pissed off loser.



Actually I'm not pissed they lost. I looked at anything past game 5 as a bonus. I'm rooting for the Phil's because their fans deserve it more not because I'm rooting against the Rays. 



> Who wants to embarrass them?



Obviously you do because you constantly bring up Ortiz's name.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2008)

ski9 said:


> Cool that you're having a shitty night. Karma's a bitch. Sucks that I was contributing to the subject when a college soccer coach asked for advice after catching three players with a banned substance.
> 
> You clearly would have offered him different advice than I gave.



I'm really not having a shitty night.  It is only a game.

I do however get annoyed when zealots of any kind come into a situation where people are clearly enjoying themselves and start ranting and raving and causing trouble.  That right there is being an asshole.  

And just because I still enjoy the game, doesn't mean that I'm pro-steroid.  So, you can take your I'm Holier than though attitude and shove it.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 20, 2008)

I have no idea where all this steroid talk came from, im a sox fan did ortiz do steroids who knows the only thing i know is that was a great series and he looks older and so does tek, players on every team have done steroids im sure the only superstar i can look at and say probably never did steroids was Derek Jeter and i hate the yankees. 

  As far as payroll well the yankees and redsox should meet the mets every year in the world series if payroll mattered but it doesnt payroll doesnt equal teamwork. and using tampa is a bad example why dont u use minnesota or oakland who continually is in the playoffs or knocking at the door and have their payroll in the same vicinity as tampa.  

  Now back to the series well i cant expect them to do that every year but they fought and went down like champs, i think there are some offseason decision to make, Tek in particular hes looking slow and rough even though he calls a great game.. I dont know who to root for in the world series, im partly for Tampa because they are a nice story and beat my team, then again its too quick too soon they have not suffered like the city of Philly who hasnt had a champion of any major sport since the 83 Sixers.  They deserve one.  All in all great series, i tip my cap to Tampa every time they have been put on the spot this year they have come thru, great team in years to come if they dont all head for the money when they can afford to sign them.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 20, 2008)

:smile:


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 20, 2008)

All this steroids talk is pretty lame in this thread, IMHO....It was a great series, let's enjoy it.  If people want to talk steroids, fine, but how about starting another thread?

As for the Fall Classic, I'm an American League guy, so it's Tampa Bay all the way!  

But, both teams are young, exciting and feature some pretty impressive budding stars.  Should be an exciting series, and, for the life of me, I can't tell what's going to happen.....GO BASEBALL!!  Love it.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 20, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> :smile:



great all we need now is Jim G to make a guest appearance too


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> All this steroids talk is pretty lame in this thread, IMHO....It was a great series, let's enjoy it.  If people want to talk steroids, fine, but how about starting another thread?



.....exactly.  Perhaps I perpetuated the problem by feeding a troll.  But, when someone acts like an A-hole and is determined to ruin the fun of others, I will call them on it every time.

Congrats to Tampa and Philly....both have been gritty teams all year.  While the classic lacks the compelling storyline of Manny vs. Boston that the writers and Sox fans were hoping for, I'm sure it will be a great series.  It will be a great showcase of some of the fantastic young talent from smaller markets.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> It will be a great showcase of some of the fantastic young talent from smaller markets.




I don't think it's fair to Tampa to call it and Philadelphia as teams from "smaller markets"....Philly is a pretty big market, and, if you believe Baseball Almanac, it's actually a bigger market than Boston....

Given its size, I've always thought Philly had no excuse to not put a competitive team on the field year-in year-out.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 20, 2008)

WOW-- i just tuned in to this thread --------------------  You KNOW i havea GREAT DEAL of RESPECT and ADMIRATION for most all of you guys and gals on AZ

AS I mentioned before BB is a great game to play, i'm not really hooked on watching it tho --- BUT GUYS,  as an OLD FART just tuning in here --- the AMOUNT of HEAT in this thread Surely surpasses the AMOUNT of LIGHT. 


Everyone needs to  chill  or call time out!!! -- its a KID"S GAME for crissakes -- it AIN"T life .  ENJOY it as entertainment  -- enjoy each other --- but one thing for sure we don't need anymore ANIMOUSITY  or in the world  over  a KID'S GAME.


PEACE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 20, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> WOW-- i just tuned in to this thread --------------------  You KNOW i havea GREAT DEAL of RESPECT and ADMIRATION for most all of you guys and gals on AZ
> 
> AS I mentioned before BB is a great game to play, i'm not really hooked on watching it tho --- BUT GUYS,  as an OLD FART just tuning in here --- the AMOUNT of HEAT in this thread Surely surpasses the AMOUNT of LIGHT.
> 
> ...




Oh, i don't know....Overall, I think this thread has been pretty civil (ski9 notwithstanding).


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 20, 2008)

We turned it off after the top of the 8th.  Red Sox had the bases loaded and couldn't convert.  The pitcher lucked out.  They had our number...we gave them a fight.  At least now I can sleep again.  :wink:


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 20, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> We turned it off after the top of the 8th.  Red Sox had the bases loaded and couldn't convert.  The pitcher lucked out.  They had our number...we gave them a fight.  At least now I can sleep again.  :wink:





That takes some b*lls....If I were a Red Sox fan, after having seen Game 5 and having lived through the other ALCSs, I'd have had a hard time tuning out the last three outs of the season.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 20, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> That takes some b*lls....If I were a Red Sox fan, after having seen Game 5 and having lived through the other ALCSs, I'd have had a hard time tuning out the last three outs of the season.



I was just too tired....some of us have to get up early to get to work...


----------



## Paul (Oct 20, 2008)

ski9 said:


> Cool that you're having a shitty night. Karma's a bitch. Sucks that I was contributing to the subject when a college soccer coach asked for advice after catching three players with a banned substance.
> 
> You clearly would have offered him different advice than I gave.




Let me guess, you would've given him a more thorough answer, but you had to be at the gym in 26 minutes?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 20, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> I don't think it's fair to Tampa to call it and Philadelphia as teams from "smaller markets"....Philly is a pretty big market, and, if you believe Baseball Almanac, it's actually a bigger market than Boston....
> 
> Given its size, I've always thought Philly had no excuse to not put a competitive team on the field year-in year-out.



 Thats interesting mud i never saw those numbers the only reason that we know thats not true is Boston which they are just doing Boston proper includes all of RI,Maine, NH, half of Vermont and half of CT, phillly is just philly and south jersey, theres no other cites north of Boston so im sure they have an actual larger audience than philly proper but i terms of just the cities and 45mile radius philly is alot more populated thats for sure. But if we did a 200mile radius Boston is twice as big as a viewing area for the sox than philly is no doubt.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 20, 2008)

Huh...

So much for my prediction for a Red Sox/Dodgers series.

Good thing I don't gamble anymore.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 21, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Thats interesting mud i never saw those numbers the only reason that we know thats not true is Boston which they are just doing Boston proper includes all of RI,Maine, NH, half of Vermont and half of CT, phillly is just philly and south jersey, theres no other cites north of Boston so im sure they have an actual larger audience than philly proper but i terms of just the cities and 45mile radius philly is alot more populated thats for sure. But if we did a 200mile radius Boston is twice as big as a viewing area for the sox than philly is no doubt.




Except that a 200 mile radius from Philly will bump up against NYC and and DC, which would greatly expand Philly's potential market.  Dunno what the right number/ranking is, but I do think that Philly is not a small market team.

Interesting to see that Montreal has a bigger market than ELEVEN MLB teams (in order from biggest to smallest: Diamondbacks, Twins, Indians, Padres, Cardinals, Rockies, Rays, Pirates, Reds, Royals and Brewers).  I'm still not convinced that MLB didn't orchestrate the destruction of baseball in Montreal to help facilitate the sale of the Marlins to Loria (former Expos owner), Red Sox to Henry, and Expos/Nationals to a new group for big money....

I miss Youppi....


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 21, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Except that a 200 mile radius from Philly will bump up against NYC and and DC, which would greatly expand Philly's potential market.  Dunno what the right number/ranking is, but I do think that Philly is not a small market team.
> 
> Interesting to see that Montreal has a bigger market than ELEVEN MLB teams (in order from biggest to smallest: Diamondbacks, Twins, Indians, Padres, Cardinals, Rockies, Rays, Pirates, Reds, Royals and Brewers).  I'm still not convinced that MLB didn't orchestrate the destruction of baseball in Montreal to help facilitate the sale of the Marlins to Loria (former Expos owner), Red Sox to Henry, and Expos/Nationals to a new group for big money....
> 
> I miss Youppi....



 Thats what i was saying the redsox only radius is halfway thru CT where it bumps into NY, its extends forever in all the other directions.   I was surprised Toronto was so high, even above atlanta and Houston which are huge metro areas.


----------



## dmc (Oct 21, 2008)

The fact that there's another tame in the American league other the the Sawx and the Yanks to contend with is cool...  and i think TB is here to stay...

rooting for the Phils because of my Cole Hammel connection...  Didn't ask for tickets... Should have..  oh well...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 21, 2008)

dmc said:


> The fact that there's another tame in the American league other the the Sawx and the Yanks to contend with is cool...  and i think TB is here to stay...
> 
> rooting for the Phils because of my Cole Hammel connection...  Didn't ask for tickets... Should have..  oh well...



 Well D ask for me and send them down here so i can catch a game, can u believe they are asking 1K for a ticket in tampa of all places what has the world come too.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 22, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Thats what i was saying the redsox only radius is halfway thru CT where it bumps into NY, *its extends forever in all the other directions*.




Yup....All the way through those mega population centers of Maine, Vermont and the Canadian maritime provinces.....:wink:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 22, 2008)

Let's Go Phillies...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 23, 2008)

grilledsteezesandwich said:


> let's go phillies...



who?


----------



## Geoff (Oct 23, 2008)

dmc said:


> and i think TB is here to stay...



Tampa will vaporize when all those young players hit their arbritration year and/or free agency.  Their local TV revenue sucks.  Their attendance is lousy.  Even with a first place team, they only filled the stadium when they played the Red Sox and Yankees and half the fans were rooting for the visiting team.  They can't afford the payroll and they'll be picking close to last in the MLB draft instead of a decade of #1 draft picks.  They'll have two more strong years and then start to fall off as they lose players.  I think the team will eventually move to a better TV market.

Half those players will be wearing pinstripes in 5 years.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 23, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Tampa will vaporize when all those young players hit their arbritration year and/or free agency.  Their local TV revenue sucks.  Their attendance is lousy.  Even with a first place team, they only filled the stadium when they played the Red Sox and Yankees and half the fans were rooting for the visiting team.  They can't afford the payroll and they'll be picking close to last in the MLB draft instead of a decade of #1 draft picks.  They'll have two more strong years and then start to fall off as they lose players.  I think the team will eventually move to a better TV market.
> 
> Half those players will be wearing pinstripes in 5 years.





I dunno....They're a 10-year old expansion team that has never won more than 70 games in a season prior to this year, so I'm not totally shocked that they don't draw.

Get 'em a new stadium and a winner for 3-4 years, and they'll be fine.  Maybe not a top 5 payroll team, but no reason they can't be like the Twins.  Their talent evaluators are pretty top-notch....


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 23, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> I dunno....They're a 10-year old expansion team that has never won more than 70 games in a season prior to this year, so I'm not totally shocked that they don't draw.
> 
> Get 'em a new stadium and a winner for 3-4 years, and they'll be fine.  Maybe not a top 5 payroll team, but no reason they can't be like the Twins.  Their talent evaluators are pretty top-notch....



 Geoff is right Mud, i wrote somewhere in an earlier post about this ill quote it, even if tampa wins they will probably be moving


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 23, 2008)

here it is   





FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Tampa is a weird situation, tropicana field is a dump ive been to 2 games there this year and players all agree, its just weird and in the middle of a ghetto, that being said they had a vote to build this sweet ballpark right on the water in St Pete, 34K seating, this weird like tarp roof kinda thing that keeps the heating down and rain out, really quite impressive looking http://www.faniq.com/poll_results.php?poll_id=189706&rnum=  in anycase i guess they voted against it and now word down here is even if the Rays go onto the world series and win it they will probably be relocating in the next 5yrs to a different market.
> 
> If you have never been there, this place is 25miles from Tampa in St Pete, one long bridge to get there kinda in the middle of nowhere, if there was an accident on the way to the game theres no other way to get there.  They would have been smarter to build this right in Tampa, it would be more attractive plus more daytrippers from the orlando area like myself would go, its 2hrs to st pete for me , under 90minutes to downtown tampa.  Baseball is tough, any city can sell out 8 games a year for football home games but for 81 baseball games its tough unless you live in a huge market or just are winning all the time, unfortunately for the rays neither is going to help them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## drjeff (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm SOOOOO happy that the Yanks still have Mariano Rivera on their roster!  Go Sox!


----------



## powbmps (Apr 25, 2009)

Youkilis and his big sweaty head are awesome!  Perfect ending for a Sox fan, but what is up with Ortiz?


----------



## ozzy (Apr 25, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I'm SOOOOO happy that the Yanks still have Mariano Rivera on their roster!  Go Sox!



Me too. the guy is second all time is saves. One day papplesmear may become something though


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 26, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I'm SOOOOO happy that the Yanks still have Mariano Rivera on their roster!  Go Sox!



Oh yeah, when Rivera came in Friday my hopes sky rocketed!!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 27, 2009)

ozzy said:


> One day papplesmear may become something though




So glad I don't have to root for this:


----------



## 2knees (Apr 27, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> So glad I don't have to root for this:



right, cause you have your hands full rooting for this.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 27, 2009)

2knees said:


> right, cause you have your hands full rooting for this.




i think this shot is much more, umm, flattering of a-rod (no photoshop required!), but you get bonus points for bringing up both a-rod and 2004.....







anyway, have fun worrying about this comparison during the course of the season....






vs.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 27, 2009)

right, cause that papelbon picture hasnt been around for a few years either.  

how many games did the yankees win this weekend?  I'm thinking zero, right?  nice bullpen Cashman put together this year.  Did they purposely try to find the 6 worst middle relievers in the history of baseball?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 27, 2009)

2knees said:


> nice bullpen Cashman put together this year.  Did they purposely try to find the 6 worst middle relievers in the history of baseball?




well, it isn't pretty, you're right, but the bullpen is pretty much a carry-over from last, and it was considered a strength of the '08 club (both the personnel and the manager managing them), but this year it's all gone horribly wrong.  there are pletny of other live arms in the minors, so my guess is they'll shuttle more people and look for the hot hand.  

just goes to show that bullpens are a difficult beast to predict....

then again, it's only been 18 games.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, that makes eleven in a row!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 27, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> anyway, have fun worrying about this comparison during the course of the season....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting

I watch and read about a lot of baseball and I've never seen that comparison; but it does make a lot of sense.  Mo was a juicer whose body quit on him when he gave it up.  Probably equally true with Ortiz unfortunately.

Not worth getting into at this point though.  What's done is done, hopefully the game is at least 90% clean again and we can move on.  Incredible games this weekend, Yanks played tough, but caught the Sox on fire right now.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 28, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> So glad I don't have to root for this:



Yup, I'd much rather be rooting for this guy


----------

